# Blu-Ray Player skipping/freezing



## fibre_optics

Have you tried updating the firmware?

And what program are you using to play the blurays?


----------



## macca_dj

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/BD-C5500/XAA

I would not recommend using AIR Take the unit apart and gain access to the laser optical lens,
Get a cotton bud and some CPU (or something of the like) cleaner and spin it gently over the lens and then use a dry one to dry it off,

Make sure you dont get the cotton bud soaked,


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fibre_optics;15158942*
> Have you tried updating the firmware?
> 
> And what program are you using to play the blurays?


Updated to the latest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macca_dj;15158953*
> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/BD-C5500/XAA
> 
> I would not recommend using AIR Take the unit apart and and gain access to the laser optical lens,
> Get a cotton bud and some CPU (or something of the like) cleaner and spin it gently over the lens and then use a dry one to dry it off,
> 
> Make sure you dont get the cotton bud soaked,


So don't do that? or do that?

The movie that does it is Transformers : Dark of the Moon. Just tried another movie, ie Chicken Little. Plays fine. No skips. I think it may be a defective disk.


----------



## macca_dj

Like I said I would not recommend using Air ;-)


----------



## bluedevil

Exchanged the disc, happens in the same exact spot. Talked with a co-worker with a blu-ray player as well as the same disc, happens to him in the same spot. Manufacturing flaw. Yay!


----------



## bluedevil

Tried all the above, still skips. Bought a $88 LG from Walmart, all is fine now.


----------



## Mr Bear

Next time, buy from Costco. IF it doesn't work, take it back and get a new one. Best warranty on the planet.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bear;15255755*
> Next time, buy from Costco. IF it doesn't work, take it back and get a new one. Best warranty on the planet.


Let me check the where the nearest Costco is.....









Wow....just wow. Please think before you post.


----------



## Cavi Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15255788*
> Let me check the where the nearest Costco is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow....just wow. Please think before you post.*


Nowhere in this entire thread, nor your location, does it say exactly where in Michigan you are located.


----------



## Mr Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi Mike;15255868*
> Nowhere in this entire thread, nor your location, does it say exactly where in Michigan you are located.


Thank you!

And OP, you can ORDER ONLINE. Just like everywhere else.
I made the suggestion because they do have the best warranty (which you were complaining about), I understand that not EVERYONE lives near a Costco location,but you CAN ORDER ONLINE.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Bear;15256034*
> Thank you!
> 
> And OP, you can ORDER ONLINE. Just like everywhere else.
> I made the suggestion because they do have the best warranty (which you were complaining about), I understand that not EVERYONE lives near a Costco location,but you CAN ORDER ONLINE.












I am good with my cheaper and just as effective LG BD630 that I got locally for $92 after taxes than paying more at Costco.

Plus CostCo has a crap selection. I rather order from Newegg, then again the BD630 was only a $5 more expensive after taxes buying locally.
http://www.costco.com/Common/Category.aspx?whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|90607|80|2593&N=4047270&pos=0&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=2593&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&ec=BC-EC37917-Cat80&topnav=


----------

